# IBS-C and ovarian cyst



## trtlgrl (Dec 21, 2004)

I was just diagnosed with a 2in left ovarian cyst. I have IBS with constipation and it makes the pain 10x worse. Any comments or suggestions? They want to wait 4 weeks and do another ultrasound since I am already on birth control to see if it will go away on its own. I am in constant pain. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 23153 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi. I also suffer with IBS-C. 2 years ago while on the subway i felt this horrible pain. I thought i was going to faint it hurt so bad. It lasted for about 20 minutes and they were the most painful 20 minutes of my life. I went straight to doctor and it turned out that i had an ovarian cyst that bursted! Make sure that the doctor keeps an eye on the cyst, you dont want it to burst.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I had three that burst. One made me completely paralyzed for about two hours. Be careful w/ cysyts. One I had out had teeth in it.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I think that sometimes ovarian cysts can be hard to detect on only one ultrasound. The first time I had an ultrasound they found a few large cysts and then the second time they did one they didn't find any of large size. I think they shrink and grow and yes they sometimes burst and it is very painful. I have had luck taking birth control pills. The doctors seem to think that the pills have actually decreased the size of the cysts, however it was a challenge to find one that relieved the pain. I still have the occasional cyst burst. It used to be every month but now it is only about twice a year. I think it depends on where you are in your monthly cycle as to what they will find on the ultrasound.


----------

